# Wärmeleitpaste frage



## King-of-Pain (17. Dezember 2005)

*Wärmeleitpaste frage*

Ich habe für meinen Server einen neuen Kühler (ok fast neu )  
dummerweise habe ich kein WLP da 
ABER ich habe noch ca 5Gramm Wärmeleitpaste die *räusper* an der Arbeit nicht mehr benötigt werden.

DIese Paste wird normalerweise für Temperatur fühler an Heizungsrohren benutzt

auf der packung steht jeweils
SP1-1
Wärmeleitpaste, abgefüllt
Inhalt: 1g

kann ich diese Paste benutzen?
CPU ist ein Athlon Mobiel 950Mhz also kein wirklicher hitzkopf ^^


----------



## King-of-Pain (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				King-of-Pain am 17.12.2005 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe für meinen Server einen neuen Kühler (ok fast neu )
> dummerweise habe ich kein WLP da
> ABER ich habe noch ca 5Gramm Wärmeleitpaste die *räusper* an der Arbeit nicht mehr benötigt werden.
> 
> ...



keiner ne idee?

ich glaube ich werde es gleich mal mit der paste ausprobieren

irgendjemand einwende?


----------



## butt3rkeks (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				King-of-Pain am 17.12.2005 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 17.12.2005 17:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö einwände keine aber poste nen Pic vom Ergebnis


----------



## King-of-Pain (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				butt3rkeks am 17.12.2005 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 17.12.2005 18:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich haue nicht die gesammte 5 gramm rauf wenn du das meinst


----------



## bierchen (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				King-of-Pain am 17.12.2005 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendjemand einwende?


Mein Einwand ist, dass man "Einwände" mit "ä" schreibt.    

Ansonsten, kann ich Dir hier nicht weiterhelfen. Solltest DIch vielleicht noch schlau machen, ob die Paste stromleitend ist. Wenn, dann ist das schlecht.

Ach, probiers aus und sag uns Bescheid.


----------



## butt3rkeks (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				King-of-Pain am 17.12.2005 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> butt3rkeks am 17.12.2005 18:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man erinnere sich an meine DAU-TAbelle


----------



## King-of-Pain (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				bierchen am 17.12.2005 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 17.12.2005 18:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das problem ist das ich keine ahnung habe wo ich das rausfinden kann

und wenn die Paste leitet und die CPU schrott ist habe ich ein problem da die Fest mit den Mainbord Verlötet ist

ich weis noch das die Paste bei einer Buderus Heitzung über war aber mehr auch nicht


----------



## King-of-Pain (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				King-of-Pain am 17.12.2005 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 17.12.2005 18:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so gestartet ist er

Everest zeigte erst 43° an jetzt 14° steigend

vorher lief er auf ca 30°

bilder und genaue temps gibs in ner halben stunde ^^


----------



## King-of-Pain (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				King-of-Pain am 17.12.2005 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 17.12.2005 19:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm 40° 
kann es sein das die WLP so schlecht ist?

ich werde demnächst nochmal andere probieren aber erstmal rankommen ^^


----------



## butt3rkeks (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*

Wenigstens is dir des Ding net um die Ohren geflogen ^^


----------



## Harlekin (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				King-of-Pain am 17.12.2005 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Buderus


Burderus?
Die hatten mal n Werk im Nachbarort.
Da hat mein Opa mal gearbeitet!


----------



## King-of-Pain (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				Harlekin am 17.12.2005 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 17.12.2005 19:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die heizungen von denen sind gut
aber die WLP nicht


----------



## bierchen (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				Harlekin am 17.12.2005 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 17.12.2005 19:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö, dieses Mal hat sich King nicht verschrieben!


----------



## Harlekin (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				bierchen am 17.12.2005 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, dieses Mal hat sich King nicht verschrieben!


 


Es wird Zeit den bbC zusammen zu rufen...


Spoiler



@ die unwissenden: bierchen bashing Clan


 

Edit: Ahhhh jetzt versteh ich was bierchen von mir will...
Nein... ich dachte nicht, das KoP sich verschrieben hab. So dann bleibt nur noch die Möglichkeit über das ich mich verschrieben habe...


----------



## alexgo (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				bierchen am 17.12.2005 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Harlekin am 17.12.2005 20:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




meinte er glaub ich auch nicht   

aber wozu braucht man bei Heizungen Wärmeleitpaste? Und vor allem in so kleinen Mengen?


----------



## jimihendrix187 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*

Hab auch ein problem mit wlp 

1.woher weiss ich den eigentlich wieviel wärmeleitpaste benutzen soll? 
meine temp is viel zu hoch schon beim starten hab ich 57C   

hab mir einen neuen cpu kühler gekauft Xp 90, der passt aber mit dem befestigungs material das dabei war einfach nicht auf mein mobo   

habe die ganze alte wlp vom alten mit einem fusselfreien tuch entfernt und die neue paste von thermalright drauf 

kanns vielleicht daran liegen? das ich so hohe temps hab 
ich werd echt noch wahnsinnig hab angst das mir was durchbrennt


----------



## butt3rkeks (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				jimihendrix187 am 17.12.2005 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch ein problem mit wlp
> 
> 1.woher weiss ich den eigentlich wieviel wärmeleitpaste benutzen soll?
> meine temp is viel zu hoch schon beim starten hab ich 57C
> ...




Wieviel paste hast denn genommen o0 un hast den Lüfter überhaupt am mobo angeschlossen ?


----------



## Harlekin (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				jimihendrix187 am 17.12.2005 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch ein problem mit wlp
> 
> 1.woher weiss ich den eigentlich wieviel wärmeleitpaste benutzen soll?
> meine temp is viel zu hoch schon beim starten hab ich 57C
> ...


Um mal was konstruktives zum Thema beizutragen:
Man verwendet nur ganz wenig WLP, sodass die CPU (bzw. der DIE) gerade so mit der WLP bedeckt ist.
Die WLP dient lediglich dazu, kleinste Kratzer bzw. Unebenheiten zwischen CPU und Kühler auszugleichen. Zuviel WLP kann durchaus das Gegenteil bewirken und die Wärmeabfuhr behindern.


----------



## King-of-Pain (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				alexgo am 17.12.2005 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 17.12.2005 20:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



z.B. beim Vorlaufühler

damit wird die Temperatur im Heizungsvorlauf gemessen damit deine Heizung immer schön warm ist

das teil kommt meistens in einen Plastik schuh der dann mit kabelbinder an dem Heizungsrohr befestigt wird
die WLP kommt zwischen fühler und rohr


----------



## jimihendrix187 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*

[/quote]
Wieviel paste hast denn genommen o0 un hast den Lüfter überhaupt am mobo angeschlossen ?  [/quote]

ich werd jetzt gleich mal ein foto posten ums euch zu zeigen 

aber vorher wie entferne ich am besten etwas von der schicht?


----------



## King-of-Pain (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*

so bilder

die WLP Schicht
mit Kühler drauf

das bild teuscht die schicht ist zimlich dünn ^^

hier die WLP
wie mann hier sieht lässt sie sich zimlich schlecht dosieren auch wenn man aufhört zu drücken kommt weitere wlp raus


----------



## jimihendrix187 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				King-of-Pain am 17.12.2005 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> so bilder
> 
> die WLP Schicht
> mit Kühler drauf
> ...




und mit was entfernt man am besten wlp?


----------



## King-of-Pain (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				jimihendrix187 am 17.12.2005 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 17.12.2005 20:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taschentuch?
von den Fingern mit vieeeeeeeeeeeeel wasser (vorallen arctic silver   )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				King-of-Pain am 17.12.2005 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe für meinen Server einen neuen Kühler (ok fast neu )
> dummerweise habe ich kein WLP da
> ABER ich habe noch ca 5Gramm Wärmeleitpaste die *räusper* an der Arbeit nicht mehr benötigt werden.
> 
> ...




hast du vielleicht irgendwo ne inhaltsangabe?
im allgemeinen sind die pasten nicht unbedingt schlechter, enventuell sogar besser - elektrische leitfähigkeit stört da nicht, aber bei pc wlps haben die hersteller immer angst bei sowas, könnte ja nen dau in die hände fallen und verwenden deswegen lieber weniger gut geeignete materialien.


----------



## King-of-Pain (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 17.12.2005 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 17.12.2005 17:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe ka was da drinne ist könnte ja mal bei buderus anrufen aber ob ich da jemanden finde der das weis?

ich werde es in den nächsten tagen nochmal mit neuauftragen und anderer paste probieren mal sehn was dabei herauskommt ^^


----------



## IchHoereStimmen (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



> und mit was entfernt man am besten wlp?




ich nehme immer feuerzeugbenzin und küchenkrepp und ein wattestäbchen.
geht super.


----------



## King-of-Pain (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*

aus irgendeinen grund leuft der rechner jetzt mit 25°   

das ganze steckt inn einer schublade hier mal zur verdeutlichung die temperaturen

Alu Kühler: offen 30° geschlossen 50°
Kupfer kühler: offen 40° geschlossen 25°

ich kann mir das nur mit einen kreativen temperatur fühler vorstellen   

aber jetzt gibs anscheinen keine abstürtze mehr bei geschlossener schublade werde den rechner mal die nacht durchlaufen lassen und dann nochmal gugen


----------



## Harlekin (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				King-of-Pain am 18.12.2005 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mir das nur mit einen kreativen temperatur fühler vorstellen


Aufgrund der sich an der Luft veränderten Molekularstrucktur der wärme leitenden Paste in wechselwirkung mit der kinetischen Energie zwischen CPU und Kühler hat sich die Paste in ein supraleitendes Gemisch verändert, welches die gefallene Temperatur-Kruve erklärt.


----------



## King-of-Pain (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				Harlekin am 19.12.2005 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 18.12.2005 18:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



falsches forumd das kannst du bei den hier ablassen
http://www.kidszone.de/?menu=0601&s=board.top100&gid=0


ansonsten eine nette erklärung die mir absulut nicht hilft   
temps waren heute morgen auf 40°


----------



## Harlekin (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				King-of-Pain am 19.12.2005 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten eine nette erklärung die mir absulut nicht hilft


Na denn eben net.





Spoiler



Aber irgendwas muss sich wohl verändert haben


----------



## thebest123 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				King-of-Pain am 18.12.2005 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> aus irgendeinen grund leuft der rechner jetzt mit 25°
> 
> das ganze steckt inn einer schublade hier mal zur verdeutlichung die temperaturen
> 
> ...


Oder er kann nur zweistellige Zahlen darstellen und hat desshalb die 1 vor den 25° einfach nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Prosumer (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				thebest123 am 19.12.2005 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 18.12.2005 18:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




    ,genau das wollte ich auch schon posten


----------



## King-of-Pain (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*

das gefühl mit der 1 davor habe ich lanksam auch
hab gestern nochmal gemessen

CPU Temperaturen

Kupfer Kühler Buderus WLP	30° (zwischenzeitlich auf 77° )

Kupfer kühler coolermate wlp	48° 

Alu Kühler coolermate wlp	30° (zwischenzeitlich 88°)

Alu Kühler Buderus WLP	29° (zwischenzeitlich 81°)

jeweils nach 2 Stunden Prime 95 bei geschlossener Schublade

alle Temperaturen sind mit everest Home gemessen
beim zweiten messwert habe ich leider nicht andauernd hingegut

hatt irgendjemand eine erklärung dafür?

die hohen temperaturen waren jeweils bis ungefehr 1Stunde danach gings von ca 80° auf ca 30° runter


----------



## mcwild (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*

tu mal gehäuselüfter reinbasteln!


----------



## memphis76 (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				mcwild am 21.12.2005 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> tu mal gehäuselüfter reinbasteln!


Yip ... und guck auch mal, ob Dein Kühlerlüfter überhaupt in der Lage ist, Deine CPU richtig zu kühlen ... vielleicht ist er ja damit überfordert.

Infos dazu müssten IMO auf der Packung vom Lüfter stehen, sonst guckst Du im Internet ...


----------



## King-of-Pain (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				memphis76 am 21.12.2005 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> mcwild am 21.12.2005 17:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gehäuselüfter will ich demnächst reinbauen ^^
wird aber ein bischen kompliziert   

der Kühler müsste auf jedenfall ausreichend sein das ist ein athlon Mobiel 950Mhz 

ka bis was der kühler zugelassen ist (gebraucht gekaufft^^) aber ich glaube davor lief da ein Athlon XP drunter und der ist doch ein bischen wärmer   

was mich verwirrt ist das er erst werte um die 80° anzeigt und dan plötzlich extrem kühler temperaturen


----------



## King-of-Pain (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				King-of-Pain am 21.12.2005 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> memphis76 am 21.12.2005 17:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



noch jemand eine idee wodran die schwankenden temperaturen ligen könnten? GehäuseLüfter werden vermutlich erst nächstes Jahr in frage kommen wenn ich meine Autoversicherung gezahlt hab und weis wie
vielwenig übrigbleibt


----------



## King-of-Pain (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				King-of-Pain am 22.12.2005 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 21.12.2005 22:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



noch eine frage   

welche der Kühler/WLP kombinationen soll ich denn jetzt nutzen?


----------



## bierchen (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				King-of-Pain am 22.12.2005 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> noch jemand eine idee wodran die schwankenden temperaturen ligen könnten? (


Am Messfühler bzw -Programm. Eine derartige Schwankung bei der CPU-Tempkann nicht sein.
Wie misst Du die Temp?


----------



## King-of-Pain (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste frage*



			
				bierchen am 22.12.2005 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 22.12.2005 16:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich messe mit Everest home
das mobo ist ein PC Chip M810
ist gleubich ne billigfirma von elitgroup   

der Prozssor ist fest verlötet


----------

